# Just got my new baby rhom



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just put him in the tank today. I want to know if anyone can tell me what kind it is.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

At that size it could be a S. rhombeus as advertised, or a sanchezi, or other serra. Grow it out for a while and post pics later. If it is a rhom and you want to know what variant it is, you need to know collection point. First impressions would suggest S. sanchezi based on what I see in those pics, but it is hard to say at that size.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

still kinda small for a positive id, but i don't see a rhom when i look at those pics


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

at this point all we can say is that its a serra. good lookin little bugger though.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, like other's said. At, this point it is to hard to tell. Who did you buy it from? IMO, if you bought him from one of our vender's, then whatever they told it was I would trust. But, if your not sure then let it grow a bit for proper ID.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought him as black piranha at my lfs. So far he's not that shy considring he hasn't been in his new tank for more than 9 hrs. He swims around alot. How long before he grows to 4-5 inches? If turns out he's not a rhom,i think i'll trade him in for one.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

they grow crazy slow but if it is really a rhom you could grow a couple inches in a few months considering how small it is now. all things considered it may be about 6inches in a year if that helps. others can post their experience and let you know as well. give it clean water and a HEALTHY diet.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Are the sanchezis as aggressive as rhoms when they get bigger? I love the way rhoms look. This little guy seems to be doing very well so far. Another lfs can order me a 4" rhom and can have it by next week. Should i trade this guy in?

How big do they grow anyway?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I find alot of times the smaller serra species are more aggressive than the larger one's kinda like smaller dogs compared to larger ones.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

1rhom said:


> Are the sanchezis as aggressive as rhoms when they get bigger? I love the way rhoms look. This little guy seems to be doing very well so far. Another lfs can order me a 4" rhom and can have it by next week. Should i trade this guy in?
> 
> How big do they grow anyway?


S. sanchezi get about 6" and are perfect if you don't want to have to upgrade to a 75g+ tank. They do great in most 36" long tanks for life. If you like the personality, keep it regardless of what it turns out to be.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i found a rhom at another LFS,he's 4.5"-5" big. If i can find someone to take the one i have now it'll be great!!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I found this and pic of a juvenile rhom and it looks like mine.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

1rhom said:


> I found this and pic of a juvenile rhom and it looks like mine.


That is actually a sanchezi, and I'm pretty sure the owner that took that picture is a member here and will back me up on that.

Update: I can't find the original pic on here, but that is Dr. Giggles' sanchezi. Here is a link (<-- clicky, clicky) to a closeup of that pic from OPEFE.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Well,this guy went back to the lfs where i got him from. Ordered Another rhom from another store where they specialize only in fish. His supplier has only 3"-4" or a 10". I went with the 3". It's not that i don't like the sanchezi, i just wanted another rhom!!


----------

